

Petition to get Alan Turing pardoned gets covered in the BBC. - zitterbewegung
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-16061279

======
jgrahamc
And here's why I'm not supporting it: [http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/why-im-not-
supporting-campaign-f...](http://blog.jgc.org/2011/11/why-im-not-supporting-
campaign-for.html)

